# Is there a software or site for designing your own Irrigation system?



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Dont want to pay $2500 for 5 zones, so I am going to tackle this project myself
Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. My yard is pretty weird. I bought graph paper to try and draw it out and got frustrated.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

https://www.rainbird.com/homeowners/free-sprinkler-design-services

You send them a map of your yard and they send you back plans for the system. You can then go out and purchase all the parts and install it yourself if you choose.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Stro3579 said:


> Dont want to pay $2500 for 5 zones, so I am going to tackle this project myself
> Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. My yard is pretty weird. I bought graph paper to try and draw it out and got frustrated.


The Rainbird service is pretty cool, and free.

See my post here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7480

I added my drawing, and what they had sent back.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Buyanet said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont want to pay $2500 for 5 zones, so I am going to tackle this project myself
> ...


looks complicated


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

dacoyne said:


> https://www.rainbird.com/homeowners/free-sprinkler-design-services
> 
> You send them a map of your yard and they send you back plans for the system. You can then go out and purchase all the parts and install it yourself if you choose.


thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There are some free CAD programs available online. I would recommend the one I use, but it looks like they are migrating to a subscription-based platform.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

I used the free Rainbird design service and they sent me back a super detailed and accurate design. They include precipitation rates, nozzles, parts list, etc. Only downfall is it took them 6 months to send it to me and in the mean time I already paid a landscaper to install it. I would pay for the expedited delivery if you are def set on diy.


----------



## Ruslan (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi,
for my system, I've used procontractorstudio.
It's still free of charge, simple enough, but you can't save you project and other small trial version inconveniences 
http://softwarerepublic.com/pcs/index.aspx


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks all, for some reason I haven't been getting notifications.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

You would think you could use Google earth some type of way versus drawing it out.


----------



## DTC (Jun 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> There are some free CAD programs available online. I would recommend the one I use, but it looks like they are migrating to a subscription-based platform.


Curious which app you used?

I had a survey of my lot done and have the dwg. Seems like it would save me a lot of time, it already has all utilities and valve boxes marked.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DTC said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > There are some free CAD programs available online. I would recommend the one I use, but it looks like they are migrating to a subscription-based platform.
> ...


DraftSight


----------

